# Out door camera



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

What is a good outdoor camera that can be viewed on my phone? Really do not want to pay a subscription each month though. Just something for a little security and peace of mind.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Not outdoor rated but if you can put them under an overhang or behind a window your budget will thank you.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=4302


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

Check out the Ring system.

https://ring.com/

I got mine through Best Buy and it works very well.

There is no subscription/contract with Ring, you own the equipment that Best Buy installs and yes you can monitor and get motion alerts on your Smart phone from the system. You can even have a two-way conversation with anyone near the camera or door bell, even set off a real loud alarm sound if needed. Also you can pull up the camera views on your TV and/or your computer too.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

I just put the nest camera up. They work really well if you are already in the google/nest ecosystem. They have the regular outdoor camera and the IQ line ($$$). You can stream for free or add a subscription.


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=10688

See this topic


----------

